# Polyrhythms in orchestral/film music



## Andrajas (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello guys, 
So, I'm kinda into the "poly thing" now, like polychords and polyrhythms. I have an understanding of polyrhythms but just wonder if you guys have some examples of orchestral/film music which includes all kinds of polyrhythms. Would love to hear how people have used these patterns since I would like to include them more in my work.

thanks


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jan 21, 2017)

and 



Not my favourite recording, but still, john adams is a good bet for this kind of thing.

In terms of film; look at the matrix ost, for just one example that comes to mind.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 21, 2017)

_The Matrix _by Don Davis is full of these techniques.

The main theme is a crossfading polychord AbM/Cm, and for action scenes he uses another one BM/Cm.

He also uses polyrhythms like 7/8 against 4/4.

It's still TBH one of the craziest filmscores ever written. Check out this madness:


----------



## Arbee (Jan 21, 2017)

NoamL said:


> _The Matrix _by Don Davis is full of these techniques.
> 
> The main theme is a crossfading polychord AbM/Cm, and for action scenes he uses another one BM/Cm.
> 
> ...



I LOVE the music from this movie, it just synchs with my soul


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks guys for the examples! Do not remember the Matrix score (was very little when it came out) but damn, what a cool main title! Really awesome and I'm gonna check out the rest!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 22, 2017)

This masterpiece never ceases to amaze me:


----------



## bryla (Jan 22, 2017)

Funny to see The Matrix being posted just below Harmonielehre


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 22, 2017)

Why? I always thought it was a/the major influence on the Matrix score...?


----------



## Norman (Jan 23, 2017)

Andrajas said:


> Hello guys,
> So, I'm kinda into the "poly thing" now, like polychords and polyrhythms. I have an understanding of polyrhythms but just wonder if you guys have some examples of orchestral/film music which includes all kinds of polyrhythms. Would love to hear how people have used these patterns since I would like to include them more in my work.
> 
> thanks


I love polyrhythms as well and that's why I included the complete score to John Adam's "Short Ride in a Fast Machine" in my _Anthology Volume Two-Music from the 20th and 21st Centuries_ ...what a bear to analyze!

http://www.musicnewapproach.com/catalog-3

-Norman


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 23, 2017)

Norman said:


> I love polyrhythms as well and that's why I included the complete score to John Adam's "Short Ride in a Fast Machine" in my _Anthology Volume Two-Music from the 20th and 21st Centuries_ ...what a bear to analyze!
> 
> http://www.musicnewapproach.com/catalog-3
> 
> -Norman


Ahh cool  lools like I got something new to buy hehe


----------



## Sebastianmu (Jan 25, 2017)

I love how "minimal music" is everything, but certainly not minimal!


----------



## Norman (Jan 25, 2017)

Sebastianmu said:


> I love how "minimal music" is everything, but certainly not minimal!


You're right!


----------



## David Story (Jan 25, 2017)

The name fits, especially early minimalism, where there's lots of repetition and very slow changes. Also minimal use of melody in many works. What got maximal is orchestration!


----------



## Sebastianmu (Jan 25, 2017)

David Story said:


> where there's lots of repetition


yup, lots. And lots of the same, in my book at least, is not 'minimal'. Have a look:






I don't mind, though. I love Steve Reich's & John Adams' music! Just always thought it's a funny and slightly misleading term...


----------

